
Basic Income - 6502nerdface
https://www.givedirectly.org/basic-income
======
6502nerdface
Summary: GiveDirectly, a charity which has spent the past five years giving
unconditional cash transfers to poor families in Kenya and other regions, will
now begin a trial of basic income in multiple Kenyan villages, working with
MIT researchers on the experimental design.

